# Equipo Panasonic SA-AK180 enciende pero no suena las cornetas..



## francezeeliezer (Feb 10, 2011)

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro, necesito de sus conocimientos con un problema que tengo con mi equipo panasonic sa-ak180. al principio aparecia en la pantalla f61 luego de encederlo y se apagaba automaticamente, cambie la salida de potencia y enciende y funciona, pero no suenan las cornetas. se calienta mucho el disipador de la salida y tambien la parte de la fuente donde esta el STR-X6729, lo cambie tambien y aun se calienta y no suenan las cornetas.


----------



## mister landero (Feb 12, 2011)

estas pasan por un rele y este no se esta activando ,te sugiero que cheques tus vcc de fuente y entra al modo de servicio de tu equipo y da un clear para borrrar codigos de error .asi mismo checa las bocinas con una pila de 1.5 vcc y su impedancia y suenalas en otro equipo una vez probadas. por atencion con los valores de B+ y/o vcc- del ic de potencia , f61 es corto en salida de audio


----------



## infanterenteria (Feb 14, 2011)

hola el estereo es clace d verdad


----------

